# How to grow large, tall Java fern?



## Valyrian (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi, I've seen some Java ferns that are huge and I was wondering if it just takes time to grow them to that size or it's a specific variety that gets bigger?


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Both possibly.

There are several species sold as Java fern
Some are grown immersed before submersed which can be a difference in size.
They grow slowly in the average tank, although some of the high light co2 charged super tanks around here probably see substantial growth rates.

I have several in multiple low tech tanks and mine took a year or more to reach 12 inches.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd say low light so they creep towards the source. It is well known that carpet plants need high light to stay compact and that a low light source has a tendency to 'attract' plants. My crypts are a good example. They are probably 12" tall and about a year old. Started around 2" tall. Just my experience.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I would say you need to find the right variety. I've grown 'standard' java fern, and then I got narrow leaf java fern. The standard one grew big no matter what light I had it under while the narrow leaf stays much smaller.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I dont think light will influence a java fern to remain small or grow taller. Ive grown some huge standard variety (Microsorum pteropus) under very high light and CO2, as well as in low light environments.

Think it all depends on the species. More light, co2 etc...will just get it there faster


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, if its the standard variety, it just takes a little time is all.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

From that I've read Philippine java fern is taller than the 'regular' stuff.


----------

